# Black Egg Sharer



## floflo (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all,
just wanted to see if there were any Black Egg Sharers on here and where are you hoping to cycle?

Cheers and baba dust to all of us xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi floflo, 

I can't answer your question but I didn't want to read and run. 

Have you tried calling a few clinics to see if they have any black sharers or donors? It may be worth trying to bigger clinics in London, perhaps they may be able to shed some light? 

Best of luck 

x


----------



## floflo (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks MrB. I am looking at the Lister. Just worried about Egg Share guarantee of only 4 eggs.....which seems low...I wonder about the risk with such a small number because we need ICSI too..Are your cycling too ? x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I certainly am as a donor. I am at the lister and was matched this week. Remember it's all about the quality not quantity   But you have to do whatever is right for you xx


----------

